# Ragim Impala, of the shelf or Not



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk nomadSA. Have fun here.


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## nomadSA (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the welkom guys.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

